# gun swap



## radman (Jun 8, 2011)

i have a model 17-3 S&W 22cal revolver (very good condition but 30+yrs old) that i am considering trading for a new-in-box ruger lcp w/ct laser --even up trade.
any body got any comments. seems like a fair trade, but..............
not really sure what the S&W is really worth.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

As is proved by your post, revolvers last a really long time. If you use it, I'd keep it. The Ruger will not last as long--I don't think it will take 30 years to make that determination. Save up and then buy what you want. The .22 will offer excellent practice both in sight picture and trigger control--and it will do so very economically. I don't think you will shoot the LCP nearly as much as the S & W.


----------

